# Power protection options...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I currently have a Panamax unit that allows me to plug most all of my equipment into it for easy powering on and off, as well as surge protection. However, it only has one high current amp outlet. I use my Adcom ACE-515 which has two high current outlets for my two SVS subs. 

I am going to have to do away with the ACE due to needing more room for the new equipment coming in. I'm looking for protection for my subs so that I can plug them directly into the wall as well as I need protection for my ML electrostat speakers that I have to plug into an outlet.

Panamax has some somewhat inexpensive (I can get them at cost) units that can be plugged directly into the current outlets for protection. I need to make sure I'm getting the right ones.

Here are my options:

Panamax M2: Has two 15 amp outlets...
(Retail $40)










Panamax M2A20: Has one 15 amp outlet and one 20 amp outlet...
(Retail $90)










Panamax M2SUB: Has two 15 amp outlets plus a pair of RCA loops...
(Retail $50)










They all offer the same surge protection. I don't see the benefit of the RCA loop on the M2SUB. 

Would the M2A20 be better for each sub since it has a 20 amp outlet, or is 15 sufficient for my SVS PB12-Plus2?

I've got to have 4 units... one for each sub and one for each ML speaker. I wouldn't mind having one for my projector ceiling outlet as well.


Are there any better options than these Panamax units?



--------------


Then I have another situation I'd like to fix. I have my Behringer EP2500 in the rear of the room next to my DIY sub. Everything else is in the front and powers on with the remote macro. I have to manually turn the EP2500 on and off... and forget to turn it off most of the time.

I suppose I could get another Panamax unit similar to what I have now and place it at the EP2500 and run a long 12 volt trigger cable back there from my preamp to the Panamax. I just hate to spend a couple hundred dollars for another Panamax unit for just one amp and the 12v trigger. I would use the ACE that I'll no longer be using, but it does not have a 12v trigger on it.

Any ideas? Is there a single or dual outlet unit with a 12v trigger that is inexpensive?

Thanks!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I haven't shopped for one of these in a while, but I had to go semi-expensive to get that feature. I ended up with a clearance Monster HTS 3000 unit. It has delayed on and off outlet banks that work like a charm. Turning on the receiver boots all preamp devices first and then boots the amps 10 seconds later. On power off, it delays the preamps from turning off for 6 seconds. No more thumps. I can set any bank to switched, on, or delay. It works well and was around $300 on clearance.

I had not seen that feature at a cheaper price point, but that was three years ago.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I use the M2SUB for my sub and find the RCA in/out filters useful because they protect against signal-line-borne surges. They are not simple loop-throughs. This might not be an issue for you but my main rack (with an APC S-15 running all the electronics) is on one dedicated line and the sub is on another dedicated line. 

Kal


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Protecting the signal lines is very important, IME. We see some of the nastiest damage in lightning strikes on the ground foils of audio equipment that does not have signal line protection. Having the grounds all tied together is probably the most important part, but having the ability to clamp voltages either way is also likely why we do not ever see damage on systems where every component is protected and every signal line goes through the surge suppressors. We use the Panamax equipment on virtually every system and I cannot recall ever having products damaged in any of our installs except those where cable or sat installers bypass the signal line progtection. I have repaired hundreds of components that were not part of our installations and did not have this kind of protection. I have come to believe based on this great disparity that proper protection, as descried by Panamax is very important. They have fine products, fine support, and a lifetime warranty. There are a few products that can be found with similar protection at a little lower price, but overall, they are a great value.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you looked at getting one from Triplite They have a great product line and guarantees not only the unit its self but any equipment plugged into it. 
I have two, The  that has surge protection and noise filters for each set of plugs.
and a two plug block here it also has the same features.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I looked at all the Tripplite products, but they don't have any like I need. My outlets are on separate walls, therefore I need separate protection units... and I prefer they be small like the Panamax units above. I went ahead a ordered up several of those.


----------

